# Fehmarn



## B.O.S. (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
vom 04.08.2011 - 15.08.2011 mache ich alleine Urlaub auf Fehmarn und wollte Fragen, ob jemand gute Stellen kennt um Wattwürmer zu pümpeln.


Ich bin in der Jugendherberge in Burg....falls jemand nicht menschenscheu ist....auf gemeinsames Angeln hätte ich schon Bock....

Ich kenne mich dort überhaupt nicht aus, jedoch habe ich mir schon die Angelausrüstung für das Brandungsangeln besorgt.

An allen Tagen, außer den 13.08 werde ich mein Glück an der Brandung versuchen.

Am 13.08 gehts ab nach Hamburg, da der HSV das erste Saisonspiel 2011/2012 hat 

Hoffe, das sich jemand bei mir meldet....man kann ja gegebenfalls noch telefonieren.

Edit: An jedem Angeltag werde ich etliche Bilder auf meine Webserver online bringen


----------



## B.O.S. (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

uff....hat keiner Bock und wüsste niemand, wo ich dort Wattwürmer pümpeln könnte?


----------



## JohnJuggle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

glaube man kann auf fehmarn gar keine pümpel weil es ja nicht wirklich nen wattenmeer gibt habe aber nicht wirklich so die ahnung ^^


----------



## FalkenFisch (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> uff....hat keiner Bock und wüsste niemand, wo ich dort Wattwürmer pümpeln könnte?


 

Ich kauf´meine immer, da ich meine knappe freie Zeit lieber mit dem Verwenden als dem Beschaffen verbringen möchte. 

Auf Fehmarn selbst gibt es vmtl. im Norden (Grüner Brink . . .) aufgrund der Küstenbeschaffenheit ganz gute Möglichkeiten. Da ist aber auch Bade- und KiteSurfstrand. Gesehen habe ich Wattwurmjäger allerdings schon auf der Festlandseite (Großenbrode).

Viel Erfolg. Ich würde auch noch eine Spinnrute einpacken. So für die Abendstunden am Strand |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Runter von der Insel und dann die Abfahrt Großenbrode nehmen, in der Abfahrt führt rechts ein Abzweiger am Hotel vorbei zum Strand...dort kannst du plümpern was das Zeugs hält.
An den flachen Stränden der Insel tummeln sich bei schönem Wetter die kleinen Kinder und da ist es blöd, wenn die sich in den Wattwurmplümperlöchern versenken, deshalb lieber nach Gr`brode


----------



## B.O.S. (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Hallo...danke für Eure Infos, aber da ich ja von Darmstadt nach Fehmarn mit Hilfe des IC bzw. ICE komme, wollte ich eigendlich keine großen Wegstrecken zurücklegen, bis ich mir ein paar Wattwürmer pümpeln kann.

Wiegesagt...ich bin dann in der Jugendherberge in Burg

Edit:
Fehmarn ist zwar klein und hat fast keine Einwohner, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man dort keine Wattwürmer pümpeln kann


----------



## barschkönig (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Kauf dir welche, ist einfach und so teuer auch nicht, wenn du irgendwie nach Heiligenhafen kommst dort einfach zu Baltic Kölln rein da bekommste 50 Wattwürmer für 10 euro und 25 für 5 euro.


----------



## B.O.S. (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Also ich hab die Kohle nicht gerade um weg zu schmeißen.

Bei 9 Angeltagen, wären das 90 Euro und ich hab dann pro Tag nur 50 Würmer....


Ich kann mich letztes Jahr an Rotterdam erinnern, da waren die Wattwürmer im nu von den Krebsen abgefressen.


----------



## Kalle (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

na, dann geh lieber murmeln spielen. !
Wattwürmer graben, oder plümpern, ist nicht jedermanns sache, besonders nicht, wenn man nicht weiß wie, oder wo.

mal so umme ecke is nicht auf fehmarn, da mach dir keinen kopp drüber.

und nach dem plümpern, oder graben, biste kaputt, bevor du am strand stehst. glaubs mir.

dann lieber ein par euros ausgeben und entspannt angeln.

wenn du dann angeln gehst, sind die par wattis ca 25 -30 st nicht nach 2 std weg, wegen krabben, eher, weil die dinger dir vom haken fliegen.


----------



## riecken (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Naja und wenn du in den 9 tagen jeden tag dein fisch hast haste das gled locker wieder raus und du hast spass am angeln  #h


----------



## weserwaller (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Würmer kannst du kaufen ....

Erster Kreisel gegenüber von Euromaster und in Burgstaaken (Hafen) im Outdoorcenter.

Gibt sicherlich noch mehr Verkaufsstellen, die Beiden sind aber gut zu finden, der gegenüber von Euromaster hat sogar nen Riesen Schild vor der Tür welches Du bei eurer Anreise gar nicht übersehen kannst.


----------



## B.O.S. (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Ah ok, dann werde ich mir die Wattis in Burgstaaken kaufen gehen.....

Mal eine Frage.....wie soll ich die eigendlich auf das Vorfach aufziehen?

Ich meine die Vorfächer haben ja 2 Seitenarme und die Seitenarme kann man nicht bei einem Wirbel aushängen.


Jo genau.....bei den normalen Tauwürmern, wenn ich im Süßwasser angele, habe ich immer an so einem dünnen Stab aufgespiest und am Ende dieses Stab hatte ich das Vorfach eingehängt und dann professionell den Tauwurm aufs Vorfach bekommen.

Hm.....ich bin mir auch sicher, das diese Wattwürmer nicht gerade so fest wie Tauwürmer sind, jedoch muß man das Angelgeschirr 150-200 m rausbuxieren.


----------



## Lenger06 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Geh am besten zu Baltic Kölln nach Burgstaaken ( Hafen Burg). Dort gibt es Wattwürmer und auch Wattwurmnadeln. Die funktionieren etwas anderes. Diese haben an dem einem Ende der Nadel eine Öffnung wo die Hakenspitze reingeschoben wird. Dann wird der Wurm direkt auf den Haken auf gezogen und nicht erst über die Schnur. Aber frag einfach im Fachgeschäft vor Ort. Die helfen dir gerne bei den Montagen, Würmern und haben auch bestimmt Insider Infos wo sich ein Ansitz grade lohnt!! Ich bin auch ab dem 14.08 wieder eine Woche in Burg!!:m


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> ...Fehmarn ist zwar klein und hat fast keine Einwohner, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man dort keine Wattwürmer pümpeln kann



Ich glaube du hast da ein etwas falsches Bild .
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe kommst du mit dem Zug !?
Wie denkst du kommst du zum plümpern ? 
Wie abends an den Strand zum angeln ?
Ich denk mal das Geld für Würmer ist das kleinere Problem ....
Von der Jugendherberge zum nächsten Strand sind es gute vier Kilometer. Und das ist reiner Badestrand. Nix mit angeln, und auch nix mit plümpern. Der nächste relativ gute Strand zum Brandungsangeln ist die Gegend Staberhuk - Katharinenhof (6 - 8 Kilometer).
Wenn der Wind nicht mitspielt dann musst du an die Westküste (12 - 14 Kilometer) .

Aber Fehmarn ist ja klein .....


----------



## B.O.S. (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Das mit dem Nichtraucher stimmt...bin ich zum Glück schon seid 2 Monaten.

Sowas wie Busse fahren denke ich auch mal auf Fehmarn....deswegen werde ich gleich mal in Burg zur Info gehen und mich erkundigen, denn ich wollte mir eine Wochenkarte kaufen.

4 Kilometer bin ich vom Rhein gewohnt, als ich immer zu den Buhnen laufen mußte.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Busse !?
Eigentlich nur zwischen Burg, Landkirchen , Petersdorf .... und Puttgarden .
Die ganzen kleinen Küstendörfer fahren die nicht an ! 
Das kannst du vergessen !


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Moin B.O.S. und kauf dir noch ein 1-Haken-Systeme mit nach unten direkt über dem Blei geclipter Mundschnur (Weitwurfsysteme) frag im Laden nach 
Mfg nobbi


----------



## B.O.S. (1. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Sodelle,
hab mich noch ein wenig erkundigt....


Also mit dem Bürgerbus ist fast alles zu erreichen. 
Dieser fährt ca. 3 mal am Tag verschiedenste Routen auf der Insel ab, zudem kostet der nur 0,5 € pro Tour für die Inselbesucher, die auch Kurtaxe bezahlen.

Günstiger geht es wohl nicht mehr.

Die Wattwürmer werde ich mir in Burgstaaken kaufen gehn.

Ok....ich hab wiegesagt schon alles zusammen. Dreibein, 2 Brandungsruten, 2 große Rollen und etliche Fertigvorfächer von D.A.M mit 2 Seitenarme, natürlich Bleie ohne Ende, als auch 5 Bleie mit Krallen.

So jetzt hab ich aber noch ein paar Fragen zu den Rollen.
Diese sind mit 30 bzw. 35 Schnur bespult.

Mir ist schon klar, das etwas stärkere Schnur drauf muß, da man ja das Blei hinauskeult  und so schnell mal die Schnur reißen kann und das Blei ohne Ende weiterfliegt.

20 Meter würden ausreichen oder ? Ich hab mir schon überlegt geflochtene Schnur aufzuspulen, da diese ja am wenigsten Angriffsfläche im Wasser bietet.

Ich hab folgende geflochtene Schnur:
Eco 16 sinkend........11,1 kg....würde diese dazu ausreichen?


----------



## marioschreiber (1. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Geflochtene ist sehr anfällig was die Muschelbänke betrifft !


----------



## B.O.S. (2. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Sodelle,
hab noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Angelgerätschaft erstellt, welche ich mal als animierte Slideshow auf meinen Webserver gesetzt habe.

http://fehmarn.dyndns.org:1983/slideshow/1.html


----------



## ryboorrro (5. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

öhhmmm...ja ....toll  |supergri

was machst Du mit dem langen Kescher?....wenn Du von der Steilküste aus runterangelst ist er deutlich zu kurz !

Willst Du alles von der Jugendherberge aus irgendwie ans Wasser verfrachten?

Wie bringst Du Deine Ausrüstung zum Einsatz, wenn der Wind aus NW kommt und Westermakelsdorf angesagt ist, oder irgendwie aus Ost, so daß Du irgendwo zwischen Marienleuchte und Staberhuk dein Glück probieren willst?

Fast alle Brandungshotspots erreichst Du bestimmt nicht mit dem Touri-Bus und wenn nur annähernd , dann nicht zu den den Zeiten wo das Angeln sinnvoll ist.


----------



## ryboorrro (5. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Na sag ich doch......der lange Kescher ist immer noch zu kurz|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Christian0815 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Tach,habe mir mal den Bürgerbus gerade angeschaut!
Wie soll man da das ganze Gerödel drinn verstauen|kopfkrat
Grütz von der Insel Christian


----------



## marioschreiber (10. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Berichte mal ob das alles so geklappt hat wie du dir das ausgemalt hast !


----------



## marioschreiber (20. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Noch immer auf Fehmarn verschollen ?


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

er sucht noch den nächsten bus der vom strand aus fährt |supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (20. August 2011)

*AW: Fehmarn*

Das übliche Leid, man bekommt wenig Feedback :g


----------

